
What's the best piece of software you've ever seen? - DantesKite
In terms of functionality, organization, or whatever other metrics you deem relevant.<p>What&#x27;s left a lasting impression on you?
======
he11ow
Excel. In a very profound way it aligns with how humans naturally think. This
is far beyond the concepts of UX/UI. It's like someone invents the pencil, and
it becomes so ubiquitous you stop thinking about it as a tool that didn't
exist all that long ago.

Having read most of Joel Spolsky's blog suggests this was not something that
just happened. All the same, few have achieved what Microsoft has achieved
with Excel.

------
verdverm
Kubernetes, awesome abstractions. The community, ecosystem, SIGs, and
corporate support are unlike an open source project that came before.

